# New Honda HSS928A ATD Setup



## michaelnel (Feb 12, 2019)

The new blower I purchased online from snowblowersdirect.com may arrive someday (It has been sitting 2 hours away from me since Sunday because SAIA trucking can't seem to get their act together). I am curious about a couple things.

It is my understanding that when this machine arrives it will be on a pallet with a cardboard box around it, and it is fully assembled, correct? 

Do I have to do any setup / adjustments to it? The owner's manual I downloaded sounds like all I have to do is put the supplied oil in it and gas it up and it's ready to go.

The manual says it comes with two 16oz bottles of Honda 5w30 oil... but it also shows it takes 37 ounces to fill it up. Why would Honda send 32 ounces to fill up a 37 ounce capacity machine? I realize Honda runs them at the factory and then drains the oil... are they assuming there will still be 5 ounces of oil left in it?


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

My 928 was filled with oil at the dealership. When on a level surface, when you unscrew the oil cap, the oil is all the way up to the top.


----------



## michaelnel (Feb 12, 2019)

I doubt snowblowersdirect.com does anything to them. I think they buy them from the US distributor, store them in a warehouse, and ship them when they get orders without ever having opened the box.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Just to keep your warranty as clean as possible, I'd go buy another quart of Honda 5W-30 oil. You will probably have to add a little. I got mine from a dealer and it was at the low end on the dip stick and the level did not look like it does in the manual.

When I paid for my HSS1332ATD, I had bought 2 quarts of Honda oil from the dealer knowing I was going to change the oil at 5 hours, so I had enough to top it up.

I know a lot of folks say it doesn't matter what brand oil you use, but I didn't want _*anything*_ to get in the way of any potential warranty work that could have popped up with the engine. The extra 75 cents a quart my dealer charges is no big to me when buying so few quarts. Keep your receipt(s) and make sure oil is spelled out on it.

I just did an oil change today and it took 38+ ounces [1.2 qt], I also hit 85 hours today. Since I'm out of warranty, I went with Mobil1.


----------



## cwolcott (Feb 26, 2018)

I have the identical machine and bought it from same source last fall. They do nothing hut ship as they received. You will receive it on skid in original factory box fully assembled. You need to add oil and gas. Buy extra honda oil, you will need it. Be sure to inspect the skid and box very carefully before signing off on delivery. I missed seeing a forklift puncture in the bottom side of the box. Proved not to have caused damage, but trust me, it was very close to hitting the side of the bucket.

Good luck. You've bought a helluva a machine.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## KJINTF (Dec 31, 2017)

I too have the very same machine purchased from the that place a year ago January 

Good price - arrived in good shape - had to deal removing and disposing of all the shipping container stuff not a big deal
Much prefer to have factory sealed box rather than a dealer handled unit since I do 100% of all my maintenance 



Arrived with some small amount of oil in the machine the supplied quantity was sufficant to get going - ordered more on line 

To date have 35 hours (installed hours meter, heated hand grips and few other options) and it's been wonderful ZERO issues to date


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

cwolcott said:


> I have the identical machine and bought it from same source last fall. They do nothing hut ship as they received. You will receive it on skid in original factory box fully assembled. You need to add oil and gas. Buy extra honda oil, you will need it. Be sure to inspect the skid and box very carefully before signing off on delivery. I missed seeing a forklift puncture in the bottom side of the box. Proved not to have caused damage, but trust me, it was very close to hitting the side of the bucket.
> 
> Good luck. You've bought a helluva a machine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


That's an excellent idea about looking at the pallet and box before signing off. I recently had an air compressor arrive with a damaged box. It was pushed down. So I asked the driver if I could open it and he was happy to let me do it. There was no damage inside the box, but I was glad that I had taken a draw knife and opened it.


----------



## michaelnel (Feb 12, 2019)

Thank you folks for all the information. I am still waiting for it, and it is all of 90 minutes drive away from me. The freight company can't get their act together, and customer service is a totally foreign concept at snowblowersdirect.com.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

michaelnel said:


> Thank you folks for all the information. I am still waiting for it, and it is all of 90 minutes drive away from me. The freight company can't get their act together, and customer service is a totally foreign concept at snowblowersdirect.com.


with this outlet were there sales taxes and shipping charges?was the price much better than the Honda dealer?


----------



## michaelnel (Feb 12, 2019)

orangputeh said:


> with this outlet were there sales taxes and shipping charges?was the price much better than the Honda dealer?


They did not charge for shipping, but they did charge sales tax. 

I did not shop prices, because I could not find the blower I was looking for at any dealer within my driving range. The Sierras were having a series of big snowstorms at the time and snowblowers of any type were not to be found. I was willing to pay MSRP, but was unable to locate one.

I regret having done business with those creeps, but it's water under the bridge now. Bad judgement on my part.


----------



## cwolcott (Feb 26, 2018)

KJINTF said:


> I too have the very same machine purchased from the that place a year ago January
> 
> Good price - arrived in good shape - had to deal removing and disposing of all the shipping container stuff not a big deal
> Much prefer to have factory sealed box rather than a dealer handled unit since I do 100% of all my maintenance
> ...


Curious, where did you decide to draw the power from for your heated hand grips?

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## KJINTF (Dec 31, 2017)

My machine has electric start with small integrated AGM battery. Installed a switched/fused connection directly to the battery for the Oxford hand grips enabling complete disconnection for summer storage. When the grips are turned off they draw a very small amount of current, not a problem for a week or two but would be for long term.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Interesting, even with their switch off, they still cause some current draw? Why is that? I wouldn't have expected a draw with the switch turned off.


----------



## KJINTF (Dec 31, 2017)

Similar to most modern electronic devices as in TV's, Cars, etc. that can be turned on/off via a remote. All have to have a small amount of power available to see the remote action then initiate the main power source. The Oxford grips turn on/off with such a device yes it's wired not wireless but it's the same situation. The reason for my hard on/off power switch complete isolation from any current draw.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Cool, thanks for the explanation.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

cwolcott said:


> Be sure to inspect the skid and box very carefully before signing off on delivery. I missed seeing a forklift puncture in the bottom side of the box. Proved not to have caused damage, but trust me, it was very close to hitting the side of the bucket.


Definitely check the box thoroughly. I just received a new Hercules Miter Saw Stand from Harbor Freight via FedEx. When it was returned to the depot for "inspection" the day it was to have been delivered, I became worried. When it showed up on Thursday, the box showed signs of rough handling and had been taped back together in MANY places. I cut open the box to find everything loose inside, packing missing, and parts damaged. As you can guess, I refused delivery. The local FedEx driver said that he'd had over a dozen delivery refusals for damage just this week alone. The gorillas along the way need a talking to...


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

RedOctobyr said:


> Interesting, even with their switch off, they still cause some current draw? Why is that? I wouldn't have expected a draw with the switch turned off.


 It's a tiny draw, though... 71 microamps (0.071mA) 

Way less than the natural discharge rate of the AGM battery, which is close to 2% per month. That's why a battery maintainer is a very good idea.


----------

